# [Aug.18-25, 2014]TWAC Bay Area; Calistoga,CA



## nvasv (Mar 1, 2014)

Need a safe space to work on your direct action skills? Wanna hang with some awesome folks in beautiful Calistoga, California? Been itching to conduct a workshop or skillshare?

*Well… TRANS & WOMYN ACTION CAMP (TWAC) BAY AREA will be taking place August 18th to 26th, 2014 in Calistoga, CA. Woot!! Our camp spot is accessible, close to transit, by a beautiful river, has tent & house rooming options and has glorious trees for us to climb. Rideshares will be available too!*

*RSVP via Email [email protected] orFacebook. *







TWAC is an action camp for folks who identify as female and/or trans, gender queer and gender variant, to build community and unite our cultures of resistance. Our focuses will be on developing skills for climbing, blockading, flash-mobbin’ and making art for protest as well as having safer and mind-expanding workshops and discussions about diversity, anti-oppression, intersectionality and direct action. 

We’ll also be holding a variety of workshops on car mechanics, DIY underwear making, consent as queen, playing power chords on guitar, survivor support, plant identification, frontline solidarity, legal support for direct action/civil disobedience and much more… There’ll be something for everyone!

*Want to help organize, attend our monthly climb nights, contribute resources, conduct a workshop, volunteer, invite your friends, donate or run the kitchen? Email us at [email protected].*


----------

